# Levothyroxine tablets for losing weight?



## Drift (Jan 27, 2009)

Anyone taken levothyroxine tablets for losing weight....

What mg reccomended (25mg, 50mg, 100mg)

how many each day and for how long?


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

do you really need t3 to loose weight?? whats your diet like etc? have you tried any ephedrine or an eca stack first.

im guna presume your jumping the gone using this as most people do.


----------



## Jay-T (Dec 20, 2005)

if you want to **** your thyroid and be on drugs to keep it working for the rest of ur life and feel knackered or over hyper all the time then by all means do it


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

Jay-T said:


> if you want to **** your thyroid and be on drugs to keep it working for the rest of ur life and feel knackered or over hyper all the time then by all means do it


sorry mate but thats utter nonsense if you could post some evidence that suggests taking t3 can **** your matabolism and thyroid for life i would be very interested to see it. i used t3 last year and my thyroid is fine.

pscard took t3 for a very long time and his thyroid recoverd after 6 weeks and he has bloods to prove it.


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

yeah is true T3 dont really fck with you

You dont really need tho mate if running course i suggested, Trens pretty good at stripping fat IMO

Besides best used with GH T3 is..

Just give a miss

But if do run despite what i said

50mcg a day is more than enough, but dont bother mate


----------

